# Parcel deliveries



## Binksy (Mar 9, 2017)

Hello Binksy here, I have just moved to Paderne arrived here 3 weeks ago. I have just had a parcel delivered to somewhere called Cafe de la Cruz. The lady who called me said I could pick it up there but did not give me any clue as to where this cafe is.
Can anyone help please.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Could it be Café Vera Cruz?


----------



## Binksy (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you. Just checked out Cafe Vera Cruz and it is 4 hours away, not in the Algarve.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

https://www.google.com/maps/@37.174...4!1sUWfHEEhIro-O3zalfVpW0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Binksy it might help if you sat where you actually live


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

He/she did. 



Binksy said:


> ... I have just moved to Paderne ...


----------



## Binksy (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you so much for your help. I have located the cafe with your location and it was in walking distance. I have just returned from walking my dog and collecting the gift.
I will be returning to have a coffee when I walk the dog again.
This is a wonderful forum and you are all very helpful.
Thanks again.
Pat


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

... and now you know to where you may be able to address parcels in the future to avoid (non-)delivery issues.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

RichardHenshall said:


> He/she did.


OOPS


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Binksy said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I have located the cafe with your location and it was in walking distance. I have just returned from walking my dog and collecting the gift.
> 
> Pat


Great news Pat. My SEUR guy does exactly the same thing. A lot depends I think on your local delivery driver


----------

